# "Streamen" per BPM etc.



## proLogic (9. Oktober 2003)

Hallo erstmal an alle fleißigen leser  ...

Also, meine Frage wäre, 
da ich zur Zeit ein Radio betreibe (per Shoutcast) und ich es per Winamp ziemlich umständlich bedienen muss, wollte ich fragen, ob ihr wisst:

- Wie kann ich per BPM streamen? (+Microsprechen)
- Wenn vorhanden kennt ihr gute Soundsettings oder so?! (  )
- Gibt es villeicht ein anderes sehr gutes Programm, was ihr mir zeigen könntet?
- Kennt ihr villeicht eine Site wo es dazu Tutorials gibt? *g*

Bin für alles offen und danke jetzt schonmal allen die hier eine antwort parat haben  ...

bis dann - euer proLogic -:


----------



## Tim C. (14. Oktober 2003)

Ich meine das Shoutcast Plugin gibt es entweder auch für andere Programme oder ist gar so angelegt (DirectX Plugin evtl. ?), dass es auch von anderen Plattformen aus angesprochen werden kann.


----------



## gemini (26. Oktober 2003)

ganz einfach, musst in bpm bei recorde einfach mp3stream auswählen, ist kinderleicht.


----------



## Lorzen (6. November 2003)

Bin auch gerade am Streamen mit BPM-Lernen, läuft auch soweit, bloß nach kurzer Zeit werd ich immer disconnected vom Server. Am Server kann es nich liegen, da wurd nix geändert, PC is auch alles richtig, weil vorher mit WinAMp+Shoutcast gings ja noch, also muss es irgendwas bei BPM sein. Kann mir da wer helfen?


----------

